# Is wok ok for Indian cooking?



## snowboarder (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Recently i have started make a lot of Indian food. I started looking for a saute pan - something that has lid !!! . Than i looked on many different wok types apparently carbon steal woks are the best deal.

Can you please advice me?

Btw ... what do you think about these woks?

http://www.stevens.co.nz/product/Monsoon-Wok-Set/?p=5767877

http://www.home-essentials.co.nz/SearchResult.aspx?Search=wok

Thank you!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There are plenty of similarities between a wok and a karahi and theories that one derives from the other, theories going both directions.

However, the longer-wetter-cooler cooking times for indian food can be problematic for iron or carbon steel woks and their patina. So I usually just use a 12" skillet or a sauteuse or even a dutch oven in stainless steel or ceramic coated cast iron. Also a pressure cooker works well with many Indian dishes.


----------

